

JSXGraph - the best way to visualize/plot data - webconsul
http://jsxgraph.uni-bayreuth.de/wp/
JSXGraph is a cross-browser library for interactive geometry, function plotting, charting, and data visualization in a web browser. It is implemented completely in JavaScript, does not rely on any other library, and uses SVG and VML. JSXGraph is easy to embed and has a small footprint: less than 100 KByte if embedded in a web page. No plug-ins are required! Special care has been taken to optimize the performance.<p>Starting with version 0.80 JSXGraph supports multitouch devices like the Apple iPad and devices running any browser with SVG support.
======
thehodge
Finally got to connect, it seems... bloated to me, the fact that they state
only 100kb when embedded into a webpage? only?

------
thehodge
Anyone else unable to connect?

~~~
webconsul
yes, unfortunately the university of bayreuth has some connection troubles
right now.

it work from time to time

